# Sad News



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Long time contributor and friend Anonimo passed yesterday Nov.23........
Condolences to his Family.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Long time contributor and friend Anonimo passed yesterday Nov.23........
> Condolences to his Family.


Thanks for letting us know - he will be missed.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2017)

*tell their story*



chicois8 said:


> Long time contributor and friend Anonimo passed yesterday Nov.23........
> Condolences to his Family.


Condolences extended . . . I didn't know him, yet his Expat name rings familiar. 

With this said I believe that we who know those who have passed on must tell their story ( for if not you, who will? ) I learned this "lesson" with the passing of my dad, and again with my mom's passing, and then again with the sudden passing of my Chiapian neighbor's husband ( esposo ) and the children's father . . . I believe we must do what we can to not let them be forgotten . . .


----------



## Azuledos (Jan 21, 2010)

*Qdep*

It has been a while since I checked in here. Sad to hear of the passing of Mike Warshauer (Anónimo, Don Cuevas). I first ran across his tracks at the NSS grotto at Yale, where he, although a "townie" was a stalwart there during the late '50s. It was a surprise to find him 50+ years later as a expat here, preceding us SOTB. We corresponded via PM about his spelunking memories (the Gunbarrel in Knox Cave, etc), and years in the food business. We never got to visit in person, and I regret the missed opportunity that would have presented to trade stories of our life experiences. His blog was a joy to read. I will miss him. _ Ave Atque Vale _

Dan


----------



## costaricamex (Jul 7, 2017)

Here is a nice blog post about the man. Seems like a very nice guy. RIP

https://redshoesarebetterthanbacon.wordpress.com/2018/11/25/michael-warshauer-q-e-p-d/


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

Condolences extended
may he attain nibbana!


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

costaricamex said:


> Here is a nice blog post about the man. Seems like a very nice guy. RIP
> 
> https://redshoesarebetterthanbacon.wordpress.com/2018/11/25/michael-warshauer-q-e-p-d/


Thank you for sharing this, Costaricamex. Very nicely written.

.


----------

